# Replacing slave cylinder



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Mrjeff said:


> Hello folks. I have a 2017 six speed manual, (of course diesel.) Getting ready to replace the slave cylinder in it when I have it apart I want to use amsoil Does anyone have the right spec or name of the specific product I should use?
> Thanks


Last I checked Amsoil did not have a fluid for the Cruze Manual Transmission. You might be stuck with the OEM fluid. It would be interesting to find what the specifications are to get some alternative out there, as I'm sure the OEM stuff is going to be extremely overpriced for what it is.


----------

